# Transfer my pics to sd



## nybadboy11 (Mar 25, 2012)

How do I transfer my pics from my internal memory to my sd card?because I'm going to factory reset

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

nybadboy11 said:


> How do I transfer my pics from my internal memory to my sd card?because I'm going to factory reset
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Your pics should be on your SD card to begin with.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------

